# The Reading Room



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

How many readers do we have here? Okay, if you're reading this, you're a reader but I'm interested in starting a thread to see how many members here read a book a month or so. If you're like me, you have to read late at night and cut into your sleep time to do it, but lately I've been managing. I went for about 4 years recently and read about as many books, 4 or 5. As much as I love to read that just wasn't cutting it, so when I was in the hospital thinking about things, one of the several resolves I made aside from spending more time with my family, was to let myself have more time reading. 

My reading interests span such a wide swath it isn't possible to list. i can enjoy the silliest of reads such as _The Catcher in The Rye_ to as thought-provoking as my latest read by Brian Greene - _The Fabric of the Cosmos_ and just about everything in between including military, history, some novels, and especially what is called "alternative" or "true" history. I don't even have to necessarily agree with or believe what the author may be presenting in order to enjoy the read, or gain something from it. 

Next up on my list is Candide by Voltaire. I owned the book years ago and had started it, but set it down long enough for one of the inter-dimensional gremlins that follows me around everywhere, to snatch it. 

What book are you reading now? Just finished? Up next?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2013)

I just finished _Catastrophic Care: How the American Healthcare System Killed My Father and How We Can Fix It_... Pretty interesting read. The guy who wrote it is not in the medical field, but he's got a pretty good handle on things. I don't necessarily agree with all of his solutions, but it was a thought provoking read for me.

Oh, I also read _Llama Llama Red Pajama_... It's a quick read with lots of pictures.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2013)

I read every night when I get into bed sometimes I only last a few minutes but other times when it is getting good it does cut into my sleep time. LOL I love science and history, 'specially Texas History. But most of my reads recently have been by Clive Cussler. Right now I'm in the middle of The Fargo Adventures having just finished "_Spartan Gold_" and beginning "_Lost Empire_"

I haven't actually picked up a paperback in about 30 books cuz now I'm reading them on a Nook and really liking it. 

WT


----------



## brick (Mar 29, 2013)

Just finished _Memory of Light_, the final book in the _Wheel of Time_ series. Mostly I read sci-fi and fantasy but Candide is one of my favorite books. I've read it probably half a dozen times over the years. Once I got a tablet and started reading on it last summer I started reading alot more than I did with "real" books. 
Rob


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

Wildthing I went through a Dirk Pitt phase in the 90s - great books and Clive has had a fascinating life. I had no idea NUMA was a real outfit until about the third book lol. 

Brick I'm guessing you also liked Common Sense by Thomas Paine. Not in the same vein at all but one of my favorite books - a pamphlet really. Many who read it once think it is just a political philosophy but after about the 4th read you start to realize he isn't just addressing the politics of the day.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 29, 2013)

I like Tom Clancy. To me, reading his novels are like watching a movie. I've never gotten into his Op Center series though. I've got a book about Teddy Roosevelt that I need to crack. It's been waiting on me for a year now.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 29, 2013)

I am currently reading, "Faith", by Len Deighton.


----------



## Jason (Mar 29, 2013)

I am a huge reader. I read about 30-50 books a year. Everything from Harry Potter to Brad Thor and Vince Flynn.

Jason


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 29, 2013)

Fire and Blood, a History of Mexico.
Also, Xenophons Memoirs of Socrates. I usually have two books going, one hardcopy and.one digital. History nut here.


----------



## hardtwist (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a history and historical fiction nut.... anything by Hellerman, Clancy, McMurtry (loved the Lonesome Dove series). My current read is Texasville, (McMurtry) a fanciful look at the west Texas oilpatch during it's decline.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

Lonesome Dove is in my top ten reads maybe even top 5. I love the scene in the beginning where McMurtry is describing the cattle sign Gus made, and the conversation between him and Call about the sign itself. The way he tosses those two closely-related subjects back and forth with such ease is one of my favorite short passages in just about any book. 

[attachment=21824]

_"We don't rent pigs!
UVA UVAM VIVENDO VARIA FIT
(A GRAPE CHANGES COLOR WHEN IT SEES ANOTHER GRAPE)"_


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well it ain't lonesome dove but I just started reading Dimsdales Vigilantes Of Montana-1915 Only real difference it is the real McCoy. Sorta fascinated with Montana history- My Great Great gramps went to the Ca. goldfields in 1852. Ended up leading the wagon train for the first permanent settlement in Montana. His brothers name is on Custer's last stand tomb. Fiction is ok but true stories are amazing...........


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

For the most part I rarely read fiction anymore (unless you count the occasional newspaper ) but I used to read fiction almost exclusively. You should put _*The Frontiersman*_ [Allan Eckert] on your list - I've read it several times and it gets better every time. It's the historical account of *Simon Kenton* but reads like a fast-paced novel. Mr. Kenton was the contemporary of better known frontiersman (and good friend of) Daniel Boone and Simon Gerty. Daniel Boone didn't have anything on Simon, and in fact Simon's accomplishments including his many harrowing experiences eclipse Boone's quite a bit IMO. Halfway through the book it's easy to question your own manhood and abilities when you read about men of granite like Mr. Kenton. 

It's in my top 5 reads of all time. Maybe top 3. I have about a dozen books on my top 5 list. I looked at your book on amazon and it looks like a great read.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> For the most part I rarely read fiction anymore (unless you count the occasional newspaper) but I used to read fiction almost exclusively. You should put _*The Frontiersman*_ [Allan Eckert] on your list - I've read it several times and it gets better every time. It's the historical account of *Simon Kenton* but reads like a fast-paced novel. Mr. Kenton was the contemporary of better known frontiersman (and good friend of) Daniel Boone and Simon Gerty. Daniel Boone didn't have anything on Simon, and in fact Simon's accomplishments including his many harrowing experiences eclipse Boone's quite a bit IMO. Halfway through the book it's easy to question your own manhood and abilities when you read about men of granite like Mr. Kenton.
> 
> It's in my top 5 reads of all time. Maybe top 3. I have about a dozen books on my top 5 list. I looked at your book on amazon and it looks like a great read.



I read Allen Eckerts "Gateway to Empire" when I was a teenager, he does a great job of bringing history to life. Written in the style of a novel, but based entirely on historical record. Fact that reads as fiction you might say.
In fact now that you mention it, Gateway to Empire may have been the jumping off point for me as far as reading history for "entertainment".

Kevin, did you ever get into "Desperate Journeys, abandoned souls; true stories of castaways" ?
Seems like you ordered last time we were talking about books.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

LoneStar said:
 

> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part I rarely read fiction anymore (unless you count the occasional newspaper ) but I used to read fiction almost exclusively. You should put _*The Frontiersman*_ [Allan Eckert] on your list - I've read it several times and it gets better every time. It's the historical account of *Simon Kenton* but reads like a fast-paced novel. Mr. Kenton was the contemporary of better known frontiersman (and good friend of) Daniel Boone and Simon Gerty. Daniel Boone didn't have anything on Simon, and in fact Simon's accomplishments including his many harrowing experiences eclipse Boone's quite a bit IMO. Halfway through the book it's easy to question your own manhood and abilities when you read about men of granite like Mr. Kenton.
> ...



Yes indeed Ryan. Was that you that recommended it? I read at least half of it out loud to my wife and we loved it. Most of the tales I was unfamiliar with. It's impossible to name a single account that strikes as "the most desperate" because all of them were the pinnacle of human perseverance. One that pops out of my head right now though is the one where the couple is lost up north somewhere (Alaska?) and have to climb the frozen waterfall. He somehow makes it but she falls THREE times a great distance and survives every time. She finally makes it through no small miracle, and not long later the dang dog shows up on top of the plateau. While I was reading it I had kept telling my wife "No! They're being foolish to climb this there IS a way around!" I kept saying in frustration. Turns out the dog is the only one who listened to me. 

Thanks for that referral Ryan it's a great read. Kind that you can pick up anytime and read in short bursts - which is about all I have these days. You really should read The Frontiersman. Eckert fans generally agree it;s easily his best work.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Yes indeed Ryan. Was that you that recommended it? I read at least half of it out loud to my wife and we loved it. Most of the tales I was unfamiliar with. It's impossible to name a single account that strikes as "the most desperate" because all of them were the pinnacle of human perseverance. One that pops out of my head right now though is the one where the couple is lost up north somewhere (Alaska?) and have to climb the frozen waterfall. He somehow makes it but she falls THREE times a great distance and survives every time. She finally makes it through no small miracle, and not long later the dang dog shows up on top of the plateau. While I was reading it I had kept telling my wife "No! They're being foolish to climb this there IS a way around!" I kept saying in frustration. Turns out the dog is the only one who listened to me.
> 
> Thanks for that referral Ryan it's a great read. Kind that you can pick up anytime and read in short bursts - which is about all I have these days. You really should read The Frontiersman. Eckert fans generally agree it;s easily his best work.



Yup that was me. One of my all time favorites, just the sheer determination that let those few survive where everyone else was long dead. True grit . 
I feel like everyone in that book deserves the honor of being remembered.
I think my favorite may have been the guy washed up on basically a high spot of coral reef, no plants no food no water. Survives on sea turtles for a few years until suddenly another guy washes up on the same rocky beach. After they figured out the other guy wasn't some kind of demonic apparition, they became best of friends for awhile until one day they got into an argument over something. Then they split the little island into two halves and spend the rest of their time there ignoring one another  If that don't tell you something about human nature, I don't know what will.
If you enjoyed the book that much, I'd say you have to grab a copy of this one http://www.amazon.com/Skeletons-Zahara-True-Story-Survival/dp/0316159352

Skeletons on the Zahara. Just one story about a dozen sailors wrecked on the African Coast. It is as lofty as any story in the other book, but sure deserves a novel of its own. Of the very few who made it out alive, none of them lived long lives. The dehydration and abuse they made it through sapped the life of them. It tells the story of just how much a body can endure.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

I remember that one. The original shipwrecked guy (I think he left the pirates he was with because he thought they were too ruthless - or maybe he was the doctor that had been captured?) survived but a band of marauders came poking aorund abd he thought them to be the pirates that left him stranded? It all runs together when you've been breathing as much sawdust as I have today. 

Thanks for the referral but I can't put another book of that genre on my list for a while. I'm currently reading several and simultaneously (because they all fit together haphazardly) that are "esoteric" to say the least. And I am hooked. I will almost certainly not share them here for reasons of sanity preservation. Y'alls not mine. Mine has transgressed forward.


----------



## Toyman (Apr 6, 2013)

I read every day.
Mostly science fiction some fantasy.
Reading the latest star trek book right now.


----------

